# I'm using a 1/2 hp sump for syrup



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Any reason you wouldn't go with a gas pump similar to this? The price at my local dealer is closer to $350 on them. Fills a hive top feeder in seconds and a drum in a less than a minute. Portable. Negligible gas usage. Use the same idea with the T line and just leave the pump and tank strapped to your truck.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I am mixing syrup inside and I didn't want a gas engine running because of the noise. I am a small engine mechanic and I grow tired of listening to gas engines ! LOL
So if I wanted to mix syrup through the evening and later at night, I wouldn't bother anyone with a submersible inside my basement  Also there is no maintenance on electric pumps.

I do sell Subaru pumps and Briggs, I buy them at dealer price but for the reasons above I didn't


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I would suggest a much bigger pump. We found an old bronze impeller pump, and mounted it on a steel plate, belt driven by a 1- 1/2 H.P. single phase motor. I would guess it pumps about 50 gallons a minute through a 1 1/2" hose. We can fill a tank with about 120 gallons of water from the hot water heater, and use the pump to mix in the dry sugar as we pour the sugar in.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought the 1/2 Hp sump and it works fine, I need a Union/disconnect for the 1 1/2 pipe going to my tote. It is mixing fine and pumping fine. I am using hot water and I tried cold water , the hot seemed to be better, but if I wanted to conserve energy I could just use cold instead.
I just like it because it's quiet 
No More Lifting BUCKETS of syrup !!! WEEEEEEEE !


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Ben: When your done with the setup, can you post a photo?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Ben I am proud of you and watching your progress with pleasure. It is great to see someone building the dream. Keep up the good work and your chin.


Ben Little said:


> I bought the 1/2 Hp sump and it works fine, I need a Union/disconnect for the 1 1/2 pipe going to my tote. It is mixing fine and pumping fine. I am using hot water and I tried cold water , the hot seemed to be better, but if I wanted to conserve energy I could just use cold instead.
> I just like it because it's quiet
> No More Lifting BUCKETS of syrup !!! WEEEEEEEE !


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Vance !

I will post a picture of my very roughly done setup LOL, I am not a plumber, even though my better half says I sometimes where pants like one LMAO !! The only thing I would do differently is buy the clear flexible reinforced pipe, but @ 4.00/foot I went with the black water pipe for now. It is a pain to move around, so I will get a union for taking off when I am done pumping for the day.

Ben


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Does cold water mix sugar into water very well? 
When I use to mix sugar I found an old washing machine, filled with hot water and dumped what I needed in the top on agitate. That little pump handled syrup just fine. 
It was still too much work so I switched to bought syrup


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

It takes a little longer but it is doable to use cold water. I used it when I mixed the Fum-B into the syrup.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Ben,
You EVER going to post that picture(s) of your set-up?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

snl said:


> Hey Ben,
> You EVER going to post that picture(s) of your set-up?


Oops , I forgot to do that, sorry.
I will go do it right now.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry, the photo uploader isn't working for me !!!!!! I put pictures on my Facebook link, you don't have to be a member to view pictures, I will try again later to post them on here.

Ben


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Photos uploaded to Beesource must be no bigger than 800x800 pixels, and no larger than 195 Kb file size. If your upload is failing, the most likely reason is the photo is too large.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks........when mixing, do you pour the water in first then gradually add the sugar as the pump is circulating?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes SNL. I use warm/hot water and sometimes cold water. I know it is a rough looking setup but it works for me and I don't have to carry 5 gallon buckets to my tote on the back of my truck anymore, nor do I have to stir sugar water either  It doesn't take very long to mix and pumping it is crazy fast too !
The hardware store told me it wouldn't work.... I said just sell me the stuff please .
It is still work but a lot less labour intense for me and my back. I save that for the bee hives.

Also the pump kicks when plugging it in because it is powerful, so I tied it to a rope to a floor joist in my basement.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Ben,
Do you need to rinse it out after every use?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

snl said:


> Thanks Ben,
> Do you need to rinse it out after every use?


No I drain the hose back into the mixing tub and it stays liquid, if I didn't it would dry out and get crunchy  But I am not done mixing, I have 1 more big round of syrup before cold weather. Then I will clean it up and flush everything out


----------

